

Startup Quote x Women 2.0: Kathy Sierra, co-creator, Head First Series - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/7054601574

======
raychancc
In many cases, the more you try to compete, the less competitive you actually
are.

\- Kathy Sierra

<http://startupquote.com/post/7054601574>

